# Playing w/ Tomy GT40's & the new Camera!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Santa came a little early for me with the new Camera, thought I might tryit out on the new Tomy GT40's.




















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

More fun in the turns!




























-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Just a couple more.............






























-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Dialup Beware, Large pictures*

John, Great pictures... but I have cable and it took almost 5 minutes to load the pictures. Not sure if it is a wow/ timewarner thing or just that the pictures are HUGH... LOL

Since you are playing around with the new camera, how about more pictures of your layout. The landscaping looks good in the shots of the cars.

p.s. I got the cars yesterday, arrived safe and sound. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

See, I told you in the other GT40 post that they look great on the track.

PS: I'm having a terrible time loading the pis also.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Pics loaded right up, no delay. Must be luck of the draw. 

Wow, cars look like customs, and layout IS impressive. Those pics look like pictures I have seen of the historic, now defunct Bridgehampton track, set in sandy hills on Long Island. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Oops.......must have uploaded the wrong pic, I see the first and last have not been resized. :-O

Will resize when I get home tonight.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

John,The cars look great,the track looks great but you are gettinga little more strange.Enjoy the camera. Tom Stumpf


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John,
Definitely two :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ! Cars look fantastic and so does the track.

Dave


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

There we go, see if those load faster......sorry for the mix up.

I still have five sets of these beauties left if anyone is interested.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Awsome looking track!!!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Much better now :thumbsup: THANKS.... So did you take any other pictures of your track?  How bout lettin us take a peek???

Jeff


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

jack0fall said:


> Much better now :thumbsup: THANKS.... So did you take any other pictures of your track?  How bout lettin us take a peek???
> 
> Jeff


Thanks, but I can not take full credit for the track, we sold our 21st century track (BOY DO I MISS CONTINUOUS RAIL!!!!) and needed something to play with so we bought this one four lane Tyco track (cheaper then I could build it) and are in the process of redetailing (is that a word?) things....still working on it but I will try to shoot the entire track tonight....great four lane track and a nice configuration in a very small 3 x 8 space, built on a folding table.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Great photos and a cool-looking track. These GT-40's are really great car bodies...light and killer looking.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm having a blast with mine. I took the magnets out of my blue #1 and run it at 15 volts, and what a blast it is like that. It holds the track pretty good just from the motor magnets. It is squirelly coming out of the turns and slides out a bit going in and around them.

I put the copper #5 on the track as a pace car and its a pretty good match for me. I can catch it, but it takes a good 3-5 laps before I can stay out in front of it. I've yet to lap the #5 this way.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ooh... ooh (Dave has his hand up for a question)...*



micyou03 said:


> I put the copper #5 on the track as a pace car and its a pretty good match for me. I can catch it, but it takes a good 3-5 laps before I can stay out in front of it..


Mr. Mic... Mr. Mic... How do you do the "pacecar thing" ?? tjd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a heavy duty variable resistor (dial type) and I adjust the speed until the car is going just fast enough to not fly off the track. 

I usually pass the pace car on the straights and it catches me in the turns.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Playing with my GT40s and a Vid*

Ok, here are a couple pics of the GT40 cars I've been running, and the heavy duty variable resistor I use. 

The blue car has the traction magnets removed.




























Here's the link to a little video I shot.

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f...ts/?action=view&current=AFXGT40sonmytrack.flv


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Man vs Machine....*

Nice vid Mic. Looks like it's Machine 1 and Man 0.... don't take that lying down though.... whip that resistor's but man!!!... rematch rematch rematch rematch :woohoo: ....nuther dave


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Found this at America's Best Train and Hobby over the weekend. The detailing on the new GT40's from BSRT are amazing. And the packaging is really cool with the history of the GT40 wins at LeMans 1966. This thing sits sooo low on the track. I need to play with lighting for a better photo but this one came out pretty good. Sweet ride.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Mic!

Please Mic. Where can we score the nifty Variable resistor? How much range does it have...ballpark numbers off the top of yer head would be fine.

Also, Have we seen any pics of that #3 dirt track car?


----------



## Mach5 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've heard that these new bodies won't go through a tech block. Is the whole body too wide, or just the scoops on the side? I really like this body, but I can't run it if it's illegal.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bill,

That one is 500 ohms. Not ideal, but it works for my purposes.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Such sweet freaking cars, they'll be my next car purchase one way or another.

I am resisting ordering these online, since I just found a true-to-life hobby shop about 5 minutes from my house (I only moved here about 3 years ago, so I'm still discovering the area). From soup to nuts- they have HO, trains, model kits and scenery accessories. About two minutes from this store is a Michael's, a craft superstore where you can find pretty much anything you'd need to do your own version of scenery.

On Friday, I picked up the 12 extra 15" straight tracks I'd need to get me to the International 39 layout along with an AW '77 Firebird, a track eraser / cleaner and a tuneup kit for my 30-year-old flamethrower Monza GT. ~$85 later, I walked out a happy man. Finding a hobby shop so close by is a score. 

He didn't have the GT40's in stock (not that I saw), but I'm sure I can order them through him. His pricing would be comparable to anything online, taking shipping into account. Hell, I'm all about the local shops so I'd pay a small premium and be happy to do so. He's been in business 17 years, I hope he goes on another 17 years. Our local shops are a rare breed these days...


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

VALONG........Check the coming events and shows.Super Bowl show exit 49L.I.Expressway,Huntington Hilton.There will be about 300 others like yourself. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The body is about 0.5mm too wide just above the rear wheels.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The next two GT40s will have clear glass and an interior.


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Tom, I have that day earmarked, and am looking forward to it. We'll have another newborn by then, by I intend on getting there by telling my wife that I'm getting our year-old daughter out of the house to make things easier for a couple hours


----------

